# Critique my new Holsteiner mare



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

stunning! this is one nice mare. you are so lucky!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love how feminine her head is. 

Love me a good Holsteiner...and she's a good one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't have anything worthwhile to say but LOVE her!!


----------



## SeaBreezy (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, she's perfect!!


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

She's got a smart eye.... Seems like a really wonderful horse!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice head, Her form over the jumps says she gets the job done, not a hunter, definitely a jumper though. Looks scopey from those few jumping pic's. I'd love to see real conformation shots of her.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. Wish she showed more scope over jumps, but she has nice form. 

Would love to see conformation shots....


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, she's lovely o,o Congrats!!


----------



## GreyFeather (Sep 4, 2014)

She's a really nice powerful mare with a beautiful face. Looks like she will be a lovely ride and a ton of fun. Congrats on her .


----------

